# Thoughts on a Coleman 192RDS



## John M (Jan 26, 2016)

We started looking at this type of trailer to start our travels. We have a 2007 Ford F-150 Super Crew Cab and was wondering if it would have any problems pulling this trailer? It has a 4.6 V-8. The Coleman weighs about 3,900lbs. Any advice on our vehicle or trailer is greatly appreciated! 


John M


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

John the first thing to do is look in your manual and see what the tow rating is for your tr.  If no manual goggle it.  Is the "about" dry weight or total weight.  All depends on how your tr is set up.  I would think it would tow it if you dont expect a whole lot.  Where and how often will determin a lot


----------

